# Sump COncept



## sawman88 (Sep 29, 2008)

so im about to build my sump. and ive done a little big of reserch. its a FW sump and this is my concept so far. its a 30 gal tank i think.








any suggestions? thanks


----------



## aeri (Sep 9, 2007)

use the filter floss as a prefilter and place it either before the bioballs or before the sponges

sponges should come after the filterfloss to prevent any pieces from getting into the pump and clogging it over time

for your 1st and 3rd baffles that force the water to go under the chamber, open up an inch or two gap near the top so that if there was clogging with the media for some reason at one point, the water would overflow into the next chamber over the top rather than out of your tank


----------



## sawman88 (Sep 29, 2008)

humm i allawys though that filter floss would be the last stage of filtration, and that is a very vaild point about the dividers that i want to focre water under. i never though about it overflowing due to clogging. thanks


----------



## aeri (Sep 9, 2007)

filter floss is usually the first stage as it collects all the larger residue and breaks it down before entering the sump. it gets brown surprisingly fast. i use two+ layers. once a month i throw out the top layer, rinse the 2nd layer, and put it 1 new one.

its recommended that the bio come after the mechanical so that the water is polished and fine bacteria is trapped prior. this prevents buildup on the bio media which reduces its surface area for bb....but then i've seen alot of professional/company builds that build it your way as well. so...i dunno.

bit of info about media + filtration:
http://www.monsterfishkeepers.com/forums/showthread.php?t=88677
http://www.monsterfishkeepers.com/forums/showthread.php?t=94937


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

The filter floss (or you can buy a filter sock) collects all the larger particulate matter so it can be removed before getting caught and stuck in your biological filtration media (bioballs in your case). This easily prevents the build up of nitrates by keeping it out of the system with manual removal.

Also, it'll keep your drip tray from getting clogged too. Plus, with the first stage filter floss, you really don't need the sponges after the trickle filter. Just leave space for any chemical filtration media you want to use. Other than that, you also have a nice space to store things in your sump.

What return pump are you using? Also, are you using a drilled tank or an overflow box?


----------



## CICHthis (Oct 10, 2008)

Hope this helps as a visual usually helps.










inside the drawer:

1. Filter floss then sponge filter

2. Bio Balls

3. Bio Balls

Under that in the bag is ammonia remover

Middle compartment:

Heater

*future - crushed coral gravel bed ( thanks to ka Nuk )

Last compartment:

Mag Drive 12 pump on 3/4 return to a 9" spray bar


----------

